# DIY carbon tiller extension



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Got tired of using the old fiberglass tiller extension I made that isn't perfectly straight so decided to have a go at doing one with carbon fiber. I started with some scraps I had laying around the garage to make a "mold" (used silicone tube for cauking gun and a golf bag club tube) that fit my merc 25 2 stroke tiller perfectly. After taking time to make sure that it was arrow straight and epoxied together well (most important part) I fit my carbon sleeve over the whole thing and zip tied the ends to make sure it doesn't move around and is super tight and neat while i epoxy it. After I epoxy it I'll post more pics. I think I'm going to put a few more layers of epoxy on after the initial one is dry.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How are you going to get tube out once it cures?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> How are you going to get tube out once it cures?


Forgot to mention it's coated in pva and I'm not going to epoxy the last few inches in each end so that I'll be able to slide it out the back end


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jred said:


> Forgot to mention it's coated in pva and I'm not going to epoxy the last few inches in each end so that I'll be able to slide it out the back end


Here's a tip, from when I made mine. If you put a through bolt through the last inch of the PVC (where you didn't coat it with epoxy), you can take a long steel rod or pipe and insert it in the smaller end and use it like a slide hammer to help work the pvc out. I had to do this....it took ALOT of banging to get my PVC out of the completed handle.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Isn't the simplest solution to use clear packing tape over the mandrel? Clear packing tape is super easy to remove from epoxy, and while you would spend a little time making sure the tape is even on the mandrel, it would be worth in when pulling it back out.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Also, my clamp end (that attaches to the tiller) was a little large in diameter, so I cut some strips of thick rubber (from some 2" tubing) and shimmed the handle...it grips and fits really nice. 

I used these clamps...they are really nice and look better than standard hose clamps...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0132JE0V0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Isn't the simplest solution to use clear packing tape over the mandrel? Clear packing tape is super easy to remove from epoxy, and while you would spend a little time making sure the tape is even on the mandrel, it would be worth in when pulling it back out.


I did all that...still very hard to remove.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

@Whiskey Angler I just ordered those clamps this morning haha. But I'm gonna use the packing tape idea @yobata said because I've had problems with pva in the past. This is the mandrel I'm using and the golf bag tube is flexible enough that I think I'll be able to twist it out. The hard part will be the silicone tube.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

since the silicone tube fits over your throttle grip just leave it in as a shim?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

devrep said:


> since the silicone tube fits over your throttle grip just leave it in as a shim?


I may try this but the inside of the tube is pretty slick. I'll see how well it grips when i get to that part


----------



## Janos More (Aug 31, 2018)

Did you ever succeed with this project? How did it turn out? What carbon fiber tubing did you use?


----------

